

Deleted iMessages are accessible through iOS search - ozzzy

We noticed if you use the search functionality on an iOS device you can still access old deleted iMessages.<p>In order to reproduce, delete an iMessage. Then go to the search screen by tapping home button twice (you should make the search from the general search screen, not using the search section in the Messages app). Search a word in that deleted iMessage. You will see the message in the search results.
======
fbeeper
It is not being reindexed (it is really difficult to know when it is actually
triggered). Do you think that it is a problem? You could let them notice this
flaw at <http://www.apple.com/feedback/>

